# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Prosperity >  Help!

## The Rebel Poet

I need a way to start making money fast. Lyft, Uber, etc don't want me, can't find work in trades or teaching. I'm in desperate need. Any ideas would be appreciated.

----------


## Danke

Sell your poetry.

----------


## Jamesiv1

Do you pledge allegiance to Trump?

----------


## Schifference

Find a way to get into Mexico and then sneak back across the border without any papers.

----------


## phill4paul

Tough times calls for tough measures. Have you tried a temp agency?

----------


## Jamesiv1

> Find a way to get into Mexico and then sneak back across the border without any papers.


free food, free housing, free medical care.

Brilliant!

----------


## Schifference

> free food, free housing, free medical care.
> 
> Brilliant!


Then afterward you could sue claiming your US citizenship and how you were mistreated.

----------


## The Rebel Poet

I hope you pieces of $#@! die. I'm asking for help and all you can do is mock me and bring up your stupid Trumpacostal religion. One of you $#@! faces even one starred the thread. $#@! OFF

Sorry guys, I should really be able to take a joke. I wonder if @Bryan can erase my negs?

----------


## phill4paul

> I hope you pieces of $#@! die. I'm asking for help and all you can do is mock me and bring up your stupid Trumpacostal religion. One of you $#@! faces even one starred the thread. $#@! OFF


  O.K. <shrug>

----------


## Schifference

What are your needs and qualifications?

----------


## euphemia

Call center?

----------


## Danke

> Sell your poetry.



Another -rep from the "Rebel."

"$#@! off dick." -The Rebel Poet


I wish I could help you, just as I wish I could help anyone.

I have a lot of handy man work around my home that I will pay well for,  will you travel, what are your skills?

----------


## The Rebel Poet

> O.K. <shrug>


Not you.

----------


## Danke

https://www.gofundme.com/rebel-poet

$5 bucks so far.

----------


## juleswin

Look on craigslist for homecare jobs. Some might require a nursing assistance cert but most dont. Once u find a client, just stick with them until u can get off your feet. The fella I work with here in Omaha pays $20/hr basically to just babysit an old fella. Its a well off family so in addition to your base pay, they give cash gifts for holidays and birthdays. Just look and hope u find a good client.

Hope this helps, good luck

----------


## Danke

> Look on craigslist for homecare jobs. Some might require a nursing assistance cert but most dont. Once u find a client, just stick with them until u can get off your feet. The fella I work with here in Omaha pays $20/hr basically to just babysit an old fella. Its a well off family so in addition to your base pay, they give cash gifts for holidays and birthdays. Just look and hope u find a good client.
> 
> Hope this helps, good luck



Great advice.

We pay $50 for someone to get grandma up, changed and fed in the morning.  She has to drive here, but the food is from the microwave.

----------


## The Rebel Poet

> What are your needs and qualifications?


In the short run, I just need enough to pay rent next month. I've got something like 100 applications out, and that should hopefully pan out by next month, but I need to earn a grand by the middle of the month or so to avoid eviction. I am willing to do about anything but my skills are mostly useless like English grammar and Excel.

----------


## Danke

> https://www.gofundme.com/rebel-poet
> 
> $5 bucks so far.



Just to let everyone know, this is legit.  I set it up, and will give all proceeds to the poet.

----------


## The Rebel Poet

> Another -rep from the "Rebel."
> 
> "$#@! off dick." -The Rebel Poet
> 
> 
> I wish I could help you, just as I wish I could help anyone.
> 
> I have a lot of handy man work around my home that I will pay well for,  will you travel, what are your skills?


I'm sorry I lost my temper. I honestly didn't think you were being serious.

----------


## Danke

I will match anything @Anti Federalist
 will donate.

Provided he promises to limit POW posts.

----------


## Danke

> I'm sorry I lost my temper. I honestly didn't think you were being serious.



Well, you were correct, I am rarely serious.  But this fundraiser is.

----------


## The Rebel Poet

> Tough times calls for tough measures. Have you tried a temp agency?


Thanks, I haven't done that in years. I will look around here for some.

----------


## The Rebel Poet

> Look on craigslist for homecare jobs. Some might require a nursing assistance cert but most dont. Once u find a client, just stick with them until u can get off your feet. The fella I work with here in Omaha pays $20/hr basically to just babysit an old fella. Its a well off family so in addition to your base pay, they give cash gifts for holidays and birthdays. Just look and hope u find a good client.
> 
> Hope this helps, good luck


I've applied to a few of those, just waiting to hear back.

----------


## euphemia

> Call center?


Some call centers are 24/7.  Night shifts make more money and free up the days to apply and interview at other places.

----------


## William Tell

If you get real desperate you can always knock on a nice door and ask if they need something done wash windows, rake leaves, pick up sticks, cut grass, move their rock pile, you get the idea whatever stupid stuff they haven't got around to. If you do don't work by the hour if at all possible, say I'll wash your windows for 50 bucks Get it done in and hour and a half and move on. You don't have to be a pro to do most stuff like that. Not saying this is that helpful or up your ally but I bet you could find work in a pinch that way, might take 10 houses to find one.

----------


## RJB

Don't rely on filling out applications and walking away.  They get stacks of them.  Ask to speak to the human resource/ hiring manager.  If you can put a face and a personality behind the application you have a much better chance of getting considered, unless you show up in a bad mood of course.

----------


## tod evans

I don't know of any construction jobsite that won't hire an English speaking laborer immediately.

"The trades" are always looking too but I don't know of anyone who hires from paper or 'puter, show up and be persistent if you want to work... 

To this day, even with close to 40 years in carpentry, I tell clients that if they're not happy at the end of the week then don't pay me. You'd be surprised at the doors that'll open.

----------


## euphemia

Volunteer agencies are good ways to network.  Many non-profits will pay for things that need to be done.

----------


## The Rebel Poet

> Don't rely on filling out applications and walking away.  They get stacks of them.  Ask to speak to the human resource/ hiring manager.  If you can put a face and a personality behind the application you have a much better chance of getting considered, unless you show up in a bad mood of course.


I assume that worked 30 years ago, but every time I have tried they either look at me like I have two heads or get angry. "You have to go online" is all I ever hear.

----------


## RJB

> I assume that worked 30 years ago, but every time I have tried they either look at me like I have two heads or get angry. "You have to go online" is all I ever hear.


That worked for me in 2008 when I was in a bit of a desperate situation.  Maybe try covering up your 2nd (or first) head.

----------


## phill4paul

> I have a lot of handy man work around my home that I will pay well for,  will you travel, what are your skills?





> Great advice.
> 
> We pay $50 for someone to get grandma up, changed and fed in the morning.  She has to drive here, but the food is from the microwave.


   For $50 an hour I'll come visit and we'll knock out all those handy man projects.

----------


## phill4paul

> I don't know of any construction jobsite that won't hire an English speaking laborer immediately.
> 
> "The trades" are always looking too but I don't know of anyone who hires from paper or 'puter, show up and be persistent if you want to work... 
> 
> To this day, even with close to 40 years in carpentry, *I tell clients that if they're not happy at the end of the week then don't pay me.* You'd be surprised at the doors that'll open.


  Nope. Absolutely never. People are frivolous. 99% of the customers love me to death. But, I'm not about to eat labor because someone is an 1% $#@!.

----------


## Jamesiv1

Best tip for online applications:  

Every single time, tailor your resume using the same words and phrases they do in the job description and requirements.  Use the exact same words.

The first pass through a pile of 300-500 online applications is automated... The software searches for keywords that match what they are looking for. If your resume/application does not contain them, you don't make the first cut.

They pare it down to 20-30 and then a human looks them over.

If you have submitted 100 online applications already, go back and resubmit the best ones using a different email address (create a gmail account) and tailor your resume as mentioned above.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Tough times calls for tough measures. Have you tried a temp agency?


Good advise. Hit up Manpower and Kelly for starters. That's a great way to get a foot in the door at a good company, if you take the right job.




> Best tip for online applications:  
> 
> Every single time, tailor your resume using the same words and phrases they do in the job description and requirements.  Use the exact same words.
> 
> The first pass through a pile of 300-500 online applications is automated... The software searches for keywords that match what they are looking for. If your resume/application does not contain them, you don't make the first cut.
> 
> They pare it down to 20-30 and then a human looks them over.
> 
> If you have submitted 100 online applications already, go back and resubmit the best ones using a different email address (create a gmail account) and tailor your resume as mentioned above.


More good advise.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Use connections. Put out the word to everyone you know that you are looking, especially locally.

----------


## Anti Federalist

You got a car and clean DL?

Deliver pizzas, for one of the big chains, preferably.

I've done it before, made $100-200 every night just in tips.

And that was twenty years ago.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Plasma pays for first time donors as well (I've seen $250-400 for first five donations---2.5 weeks). Might make you a little weak for other endeavors but it isn't too bad if you are healthy.

If you have a car and show up to temp agencies an hour before they open, you get picked first and they pay you gas for the people you take with you (probably your best chance for a quick thousand if you can get paid daily or weekly).

Scrapping used to pay and is probably paying now again... though I haven't kept up with prices. If you have a car, or preferably a truck, checking open top dumpsters and driving neighborhoods (especially on large item pickup day) is a good way to get extra money. Construction sites often throw away a bit of wiring that when skinned can make a little bit, or old material, or who knows (check one, nothing, check the next one and a good day). There is a bit of money to be made if you know metals (simply non-magnetic metals have higher desirability) and what you are looking for/how it has to be prepped. Obviously don't steal people's $#@! and understand the difference between taking something from a general refuse open top (which is going to the dump) and a metal open top (which is going to the scrapyard) as well as 'No Trespassing' signage and local stipulations.

----------


## The Rebel Poet

> You got a car and clean DL?
> 
> Deliver pizzas, for one of the big chains, preferably.
> 
> I've done it before, made $100-200 every night just in tips.
> 
> And that was twenty years ago.


No vehicle any more, and a technicality on my DL history (record pulls up "suspension" and no one cares why).

----------


## The Rebel Poet

> No vehicle any more, and a technicality on my DL history (record pulls up "suspension" and no one cares why).


Tyrrany Buzzard says having a drivers license suspension makes one a communist. How is that?

----------


## phill4paul

> Tyrrany Buzzard says having a drivers license suspension makes one a communist. How is that?


  Shouldn't you be looking for a job? It's Wed. Manpower and other temp services are open.

----------


## The Rebel Poet

> Shouldn't you be looking for a job? It's Wed. Manpower and other temp services are open.


Yes, I have been working, and going to interviews. I also check my phone.

----------


## phill4paul

> Yes, I have been working, and going to interviews. I also check my phone.


  Glad to hear it. Keep pushing.

----------


## Carlybee

> In the short run, I just need enough to pay rent next month. I've got something like 100 applications out, and that should hopefully pan out by next month, but I need to earn a grand by the middle of the month or so to avoid eviction. I am willing to do about anything but my skills are mostly useless like English grammar and Excel.


If you know Excel sign up on Upwork.

----------


## angelatc

What part of Florida are you in?

----------


## The Rebel Poet

> What part of Florida are you in?


Orlando.

----------


## Carlybee

If you have any handyman skills theres an app called Handy you can sign up on. People pay to have Ikea stuff assembled etc.

----------


## mtr1979

I would suggest working cold storage.  Where I work they will hire anyone (I work there).  The hourly rate isn't that high, but during the busy season which is most of the year we make a lot of money because of overtime.

----------


## pcosmar

> Orlando.


I generally don't give advice on money,, especially "fast money".

The only one I know in Florida is  Historic Tours of America,, and you would need to move to St. Augustine or Key West.

https://www.historictours.com/about-careers.php

I have done Key West in the past.. Twice.. Went with nothing and sold a $Half million  house when I left.

ymmv

----------


## Suzanimal

> Orlando.


My niece worked at the Hard Rock at Disney and made great money waiting tables.

----------


## euphemia

> If you have any handyman skills theres an app called Handy you can sign up on. People pay to have Ikea stuff assembled etc.


Thumbtack is another one.

----------


## euphemia

Apply online for jobs in hospitality and tourism.  They hire lots of seasonal people that can turn into full time work.  If you can pass a background check and drug test, you’re golden.

----------


## euphemia

Is there an Amazon warehouse nearby?  Husband of a friend does pretty well with that.

----------


## Schifference

With no disrespect intended, the go fund me is going no where. People stand on street corners with signs and collect money with every red light. Other people pick up cans. I suspect you are above that. I see people doing caricatures for a fee. I see people strumming a guitar with an open case for donations. Maybe Danke had a good point. Why not get yourself a very nice scratch pad and a stool and write poetry for sweethearts for donations? I would bet that if you were in the correct location, people would pay for your poems and even seek you out!

----------


## Carlybee

> With no disrespect intended, the go fund me is going no where. People stand on street corners with signs and collect money with every red light. Other people pick up cans. I suspect you are above that. I see people doing caricatures for a fee. I see people strumming a guitar with an open case for donations. Maybe Danke had a good point. Why not get yourself a very nice scratch pad and a stool and write poetry for sweethearts for donations? I would bet that if you were in the correct location, people would pay for your poems and even seek you out!


As someone with 2 published books of poetry....you cant make any money on poetry, lol. Btw..thats called busking..might be able to do it at a festival or something. I’ll see if 
i can pitch in after bills. I had to do a fundraiser last year....its a horrible feeling to get to that point.

----------


## Schifference

> As someone with 2 published books of poetry....you cant make any money on poetry, lol. Btw..thats called busking..might be able to do it at a festival or something.


Well if an honest hard work doesn't work, I would find a good street corner and go the sign route. I see people making several dollars every light change.

----------


## Schifference

I always thought it could be possible to find a busy self serve gas station and get permission from owner to offer to pump gas for tips.

----------


## The Rebel Poet

Mrs. Reb got a transcriptionist job. No guarantee of hours, but it will help.

----------


## Schifference

> Mrs. Reb got a transcriptionist job. No guarantee of hours, but it will help.


Great news!

----------


## Anti Federalist

RPF member @specsaregood is always reaching out for knowledgeable computer help.

Don't know what your skills might be...

----------


## ghengis86

https://orlando.craigslist.org/d/jobs/search/jjj

There looks to be a lot of low-skill jobs available. I would go in person after filing out any online app and just be persistent.

Do you have an inability to get to a job?  Is transportation and/or lack of DL limiting it?  I would say that after getting through this rough patch, resolving the technicality of suspension on your license would be a next step. I have an employee that had a suspended license for two years bc he didnt pay off tickets/fines/etc. he finally got around to it and now hes saving money from having his wife take him to work and back each day. 

Youll get through this, just be persistent, sincere and dont take no for an answer!

----------


## The Rebel Poet

> https://orlando.craigslist.org/d/jobs/search/jjj
> 
> There looks to be a lot of low-skill jobs available. I would go in person after filing out any online app and just be persistent.
> 
> Do you have an inability to get to a job?  Is transportation and/or lack of DL limiting it?  I would say that after getting through this rough patch, resolving the technicality of suspension on your license would be a next step. I have an employee that had a suspended license for two years bc he didnt pay off tickets/fines/etc. he finally got around to it and now hes saving money from having his wife take him to work and back each day. 
> 
> Youll get through this, just be persistent, sincere and dont take no for an answer!


My license is not suspended, just the fact that it has ever been listed as suspended makes me unhirable for any driving job.

----------


## The Rebel Poet

I hate to beg, but I had a check delayed by my job, and rent is due. If anyone can lend me $800, I can pay back at the end of the month when I get paid again.

----------


## Schifference

> I hate to beg, but I had a check delayed by my job, and rent is due. If anyone can lend me $800, I can pay back at the end of the month when I get paid again.


I was thinking about you the other day. I notice you don't come here very often. It seems you only come here looking for money.

----------


## RJ Liberty

Tons of ok to decent jobs in Orlando. Tailor those resumes, as someone above suggested! 

Hang in there, RP! I have been in your situation, and it's not fun.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

my company has a satellite office in or around orlando. if you can talk on the phone you can make a good salary. If you're interested PM me.

----------


## The Rebel Poet

> I was thinking about you the other day. I notice you don't come here very often. It seems you only come here looking for money.


This is the first time I've ever asked for money ever. I don't come around anymore because I've been spending all my time trying to work.

----------


## The Rebel Poet

> Tons of ok to decent jobs in Orlando. Tailor those resumes, as someone above suggested! 
> 
> Hang in there, RP! I have been in your situation, and it's not fun.





> my company has a satellite office in or around orlando. if you can talk on the phone you can make a good salary. If you're interested PM me.


Perhaps I was unclear: I have a job now. There was just an error with my last paycheck and I am getting evicted for not paying the full amount of rent and I'm not getting paid again for two weeks.

----------


## RJ Liberty

> Perhaps I was unclear: I have a job now. There was just an error with my last paycheck and I am getting evicted for not paying the full amount of rent and I'm not getting paid again for two weeks.


Hope you were able to come up with a solution, RP. A payday loan or something else.

----------

